# ServerSocket vs. DatagramSocket



## jian_i22 (3. Mrz 2006)

Hi
Ich habe gesehen, dass bei UDP-Sockets sowohl der "Client" als auch der "Server" oder besser gesagt, sowohl der Sender und der Empfänger, die gleiche Klasse benutzen: _DatagramSocket_. Bei TCP-Sockets (Stream-Sockets) haben wir beim Server die _ServerSocket _und bei dem Client die _Socket _Klasse. Des Weiteren weiss ich auch, dass UDP-Sockets eine unzuverlässige Übertragung realisieren (dank UDP aus der Transportschicht). Nun meine Frage: Heisst das, dass das _ServerSocket _das Empfangen von Daten dem _Socket _bestätigt? Falls nicht, worin ist der Unterschied zwischen _ServerSocket _und _DatagramSocket _bezüglich Funktion bzw. Übertragung?
Danke


----------



## Guest (4. Mrz 2006)

Du stellst aber Fragen. Für was musst du es wissen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Mrz 2006)

lern einfach aus irgendeiner Quelle den Unterschied zwischen UDP und TCP

TCP = ein zwei-wege Kanal in den beide Seiten schreiben und lesen können, kein Paket geht verloren

UDP = ein ein-weg friss oder stirb modell, A schickt ein Paket an B => wenn das nicht ankommt, weiss A nichts davon


----------

